# The Riverside Challenge 2010 Kenner LA



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*The Riverside Challenge 2010
*

*When*
Saturday, June 26, 2010

*Where*
RC Racing Station, 1401 Kenner, LA 70062

*Time*
8:30AM Doors Open/Practice Begins
9:30AM On-site Registration Begins
11:30AM On-site Registration Closes
12:30PM On-site Practice Closes/Heats Posted
1:00PM Racing Starts

3 Rounds of Qualifying- 6-8 minutes
Main Events- 6-8 minutes

*Registration and Fees*
Pre-Registration
On-site/Online Registration $20.00 1st Class 
$5.00 Each Additional Class

Pre-Registration Closes at 9PM- Thursday, June 24, 2010
On-site Race-day Registration
Add $5.00 to the above fees

Online Registration
Note: Page may not work with some Web browsers. Internet Explorer works best. 

*Awards*
Top 3 Finishers in class, TQ

*Available Classes*
Stock TC 27T/17.5 BL Rubber, 2-cell LiPO or 6-cell NiHM
Super Stock Touring 19T/13.5BL Rubber, 2-cell LiPO or 6-cell NiHM
US Vintage TransAm
1:12 Pan-car 19T/13.5BL, 1-cell LiPO, 4-cell NiHM
Pro 10 Pan-car 235mm 19T Handout Motor, 6-cell NiHM
World GT

*Notes*
As each class forms, lineup information will be posted within this forum, www.rcracingstation.com or www.1racer.net. First 4 racers registered get reserved pit space.

Racers may send an email with complete contact information stating their race entries.

All fees must be paid by the day of the event.

For more information abnout US Vintage TransAm and World GT, visit their Internet site or http://www.1racer.net/classes_10.htm.

This information may change without notice...


----------

